# Giro di San Diego Grand Fondo



## bergie647 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking for route slip or Map My Ride for upcoming grand fondo


----------



## docklobster (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd also like to know some details - only saw a general route drawn on the web site.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

docklobster said:


> I'd also like to know some details - only saw a general route drawn on the web site.


http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/121871087

http://girodisandiego.com/gran-fondo-route.html


----------



## bergie647 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanx !!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking forward to this century. Palomar is one of the mountains on my list to climb in 2012.


----------



## docklobster (Aug 28, 2012)

Route has been changed a bunch - check out the website for updates....


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Every time I check, it looks like the route is changing. 

Now, looks like 112 miles with about 9000' of climbing....weather in the 90s....I already feel a cramp coming on


----------



## docklobster (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone have a working .gpx or .fit file. the gpx file from mapmyride won't work on my garmin 800...


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Finally spotted this in the site, that mapmyride route is not correct.

http://www.girodisandiego.com/pdfs/RouteUpdatesFor2012.pdf


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

How is that different than V2 of the route on MMR? I just checked and it looks the same to me.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Every time I check, it looks like the route is changing.
> 
> Now, looks like 112 miles with about 9000' of climbing....weather in the 90s....I already feel a cramp coming on



Have fun, Tony :thumbsup:.....hope it's not too hot


----------



## bergie647 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome day. Great route, support and fellow riders. On my list of to do's next year


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

We had a bunch of delays and as I rode in to the finish was thinking to myself that this would be a century I would like to forget. You are correct though, the drinks were plenty and cool, the people at the stops were friendly and helpful, and we did not experience any problems with the event.

I guess what was disappointing was the change in course due to the construction in Elfin Forest and the amount of riding on major roads with a lot of traffic. On the other hand not taking people up Wholford and Cole Grade was probably a good thing considering the weather.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, wasn't Wholford and Cole grades like the next two biggest climbs, after Palomar? I wonder what the Medio Fondo was like, cuz those two grades were the only real climbing on that route? 

**


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure if the route is still on the site but along with missing Elfin Forest, the route basically went backwards from original route after Escondido and descended Cole Grade and Wholford rather than climbing. 

I think the Medio route cut off from Valley Center and across Woods Valley over to Wholford.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you do Palomar, as scheduled? How was the heat and climb? 

I used to do Palomar on sportbike, but don't think I could do it on bicycle....12 miles @ 6.8% :blush2:

**


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, we went up Palomar. Honestly, I rode the bottom ok but suffered after turning on to south grade. I live in San Diego and ride it a couple times a year but it hurt this time. Maybe it was the heat or being a little dehydrated, not sure.

After we descended Palomar and started out of Pauma Valley I checked the temp on my Garmin, 110 degrees... That was the hottest I saw all day.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

porterhouse said:


> Yeah, we went up Palomar. Honestly, I rode the bottom ok but suffered after turning on to south grade. I live in San Diego and ride it a couple times a year but it hurt this time. Maybe it was the heat or being a little dehydrated, not sure.
> 
> After we descended Palomar and started out of Pauma Valley I checked the temp on my Garmin, 110 degrees... That was the hottest I saw all day.


110 degrees! That's nuts  Yeah, I'd say if you didn't have your best day the heat was a factor :idea: Ouch!


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, it definitely had that furnace feel to it... No relief from the breeze!


----------

